
Helping Wikipedia by using WebRTC (p2p) in your browsers - tsgates
http://b2bwiki.cc.gatech.edu/wiki#Main_Page
======
yji
This is a great alternative to help wikipedia to sustain operation instead of
monetary donation. Users are able to contribute with no hassle of installation
of any software or extension. And it works on all major browsers (i.e.,
chrome, firefox). Most importantly, the decentralized architecture brings
higher resilience to single point of failure which wikipedia is expected to
survive. I believe the community based decentralized solution is the trend for
operating big non-profit contents service like wikipedia.

------
tsgates
B2BWiki is a project that attempts to help Wikipedia in reducing down its
network burden by delivering and sharing the page content among users by using
in-browser P2P (WebRTC). Each user can contribute his/her network capacity as
well as own local storage (e.g., localDB) in browser while reading the page,
and a larger organization might even contribute to the community by deploying
own servers (no out-of-pocket money!), similar to a mirroring server in an old
good day.

------
arnaudbud
Reminds me John Hiesey's demo at SF WebRTC Meetup at Twilio
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNi92K0ddEw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNi92K0ddEw)

Just added to RTC.news: [http://www.rtc.news/posts/4Gt7n6dtCf6sPg2cx/show-
rtcn-helpin...](http://www.rtc.news/posts/4Gt7n6dtCf6sPg2cx/show-rtcn-helping-
wikipedia-by-using-webrtc-p2p-in-your)

------
multics69
It works great in my desktop environment!

